# zahorra



## vickysad

Buenas tardes:

Alguien sabe qué es "zahorra"? 

El firme de la nave lo constituye una capa de 20 cm. de zahorra de nivelación, seguida por una solera de hormigón de 20 cm. de espesor

Mi intento:

O piso da nave está constituido por uma camada de 20 cm. de ZAHORRA de nivelaçao, e por uma soleira de concreto de 20 cm de espessura.


----------



## coquis14

http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zahorra , no sé como se traduce.

Saludos


----------



## vickysad

Gracias. Pero sabes cómo se dice en portugués?


----------



## Vanda

lastre - 
Lastre es forma general para indicar el peso que se lleva en las embarcaciones, en los globos, etc. Zahorra es término marino que indica, de manera específica, el lastre de una embarcación. (fonte)

SE for lastre, em português é lastro. 
http://www.wordreference.com/espt/lastre


----------



## Naticruz

vickysad said:


> Buenas tardes:
> 
> Alguien sabe qué es "zahorra"?
> 
> El firme de la nave lo constituye una capa de 20 cm. de zahorra de nivelación, seguida por una solera de hormigón de 20 cm. de espesor
> 
> Mi intento:
> 
> O piso da nave está constituido por uma camada de 20 cm. de ZAHORRA de nivelaçao, e por uma soleira de concreto de 20 cm de espessura.


Mira aquí estas fotos. No estoy completamente segura, pero creo que en Portugal a esto se le llama «gravilha».

«Gravilha» agregado granulado com dimensão transversal compreendida entre 5 e 15 milímetros

Mejores saludos


----------



## vickysad

Un colega me envía lo siguiente:

macadame
> 
> Definição camada de base de um pavimento,fortemente\ncompactada,essencialmente constituída por brita aglutinada\npor água e saibro 
> 
> ma.ca.da.me
> sm (de Mac Adam, np) 1\nProcesso de pavimentação de ruas ou estradas, por meio de\numa camada de brita e pó de pedra e água, assentada sobre\no leito bem drenado e abaulado, e calcada em uma massa\nsólida por um rolo compressor. Modernamente, usa-se\nargamassa líquida de cimento ou material betuminoso como\naglutinante. 2 Estrada ou rua pavimentada por esse processo.\n3 O material usado nesse processo. 
> 
> Macadame  TExto completo aqui.


----------



## Naticruz

Lastro en Portugal: lastro 
nome masculino 1.peso que se mete no porão do navio ou de outra embarcação para lhe aumentar a estabilidade


----------



## Mangato

Não Vanda, nesse contexto zahorra e um cascalho de rochas que se usa como recheio ante de extender a camada asfáltica nas estradas e rodovias. 
zahorra  foto

*cascalho *

s. m., 
lascas de pedra;pedra britada;mistura de areia, seixos e cascas de crustáceos;
_Fonte: Priberam_

Não conhezo se há un nome específico em português.

Cumprimentos, boa noite e ótimo final e semana


----------



## Naticruz

Mangato said:


> Não Vanda, nesse contexto zahorra e um cascalho de rochas que se usa como recheio ante de extender a camada asfáltica nas estradas e rodovias.
> zahorra foto
> 
> *cascalho *
> 
> s. m.,
> lascas de pedra;pedra britada;mistura de areia, seixos e cascas de crustáceos;
> _Fonte: Priberam_
> 
> Não (conhezo) conheço se há un nome específico em português.
> 
> Cumprimentos, boa noite e ótimo final e semana


----------



## Mangato

Naticruz said:


> Mira aquí estas fotos. No estoy completamente segura, pero creo que en Portugal a esto se le llama «gravilha».
> 
> «Gravilha» agregado granulado com dimensão transversal compreendida entre 5 e 15 milímetros
> 
> Mejores saludos


 
La gravilla es un árido obtenido por la trituración de rocas y piedras con un calibre predeterminado, mientras que la zahorra es un conglomerado mixto de piedras, arenas, y tierra. 
 MG


----------



## Carfer

Mangato said:


> La gravilla es un árido obtenido por la trituración de rocas y piedras con un calibre predeterminado, mientras que la zahorra es un conglomerado mixto de piedras, arenas, y tierra.
> MG


 
Então será '_saibro_' (em Portugal mistura de pedras, areia e argila, no Brasil acho que tem outro significado).
O DRAE define '_zahorra_' como lastro mas, no contexto, como o Mangato já apontou, não faz nenhum sentido.


----------



## andre luis

Ver em HTML
Pode ser Agregados.
Penso que a tradução de nave para Prédio seria a correta no Brasil.


----------



## Naticruz

Mangato said:


> La gravilla es un árido obtenido por la trituración de rocas y piedras con un calibre predeterminado, mientras que la zahorra es un conglomerado mixto de piedras, arenas, y tierra.
> MG


Muchas gracias, Mangato
Buen fin de semana


----------



## Tomby

Pelas informações de Coquis, Mangato e Carfer eu diria que se trata de "saibro". Julgo que "lastro" cá não tem sentido.
Cumprimentos!


----------



## Mangato

Carfer said:


> Então será '_saibro_' (em Portugal mistura de pedras, areia e argila, no Brasil acho que tem outro significado).
> O DRAE define '_zahorra_' como lastro mas, no contexto, como o Mangato já apontou, não faz nenhum sentido.


 
Acho que debe ser isso. No galego zahorra é _xabre;_ do latín sabulu. 
Vejo no Priberam que _saibro_ tem a mesma orige


----------



## frajolão

*Zahorra* es el material formado por áridos no triturados, suelos granulares, o una mezcla de ambos, cuya granulometría es de tipo continuo. Los materiales usados para su elaboración son áridos no triturados procedentes de graveras o depósitos naturales, o bien suelos granulares, o una mezcla de ambos. Su designación completa es *zahorra natural* y difiere de la *zahorra artificial* por proceder esta última de machaqueo en plantas de tratamiento de áridos. Es muy utilizado como capa de firme
Zahorra - Diccionario y Traductor lexicoon - Sinónimos de zahorra, definición y traducciones de zahorra…


----------

